# EI dosing levels using Seachem products



## Mjmaverick (Feb 4, 2014)

I know using dry fertilizers would be cheaper, however I am wondering if anyone has any information on what size doses of the Seachem product line would give me nutrient levels on par with EI dosing levels. I know of a couple calculators but I am not sure about the results I am getting. Any calculators or conversion charts that will give me the correct Seachem doses to use as applied to the EI dosing schedule, including a weekly 50 percent water change? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Use this calculator. Use the premixed selection and "The Estimative index" choice. It has Seachem Flourish products listed.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

http://www.fishfriend.com/fertfriend.html
Use this one and cross check it with the other one.
For converting gallons to liters just use 1g=4L and it's close enough.
I think it's 3.8 liter to the g.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Yup, about 3.8 liters per gallon or
US Gallons / 0.26417 = liters
Imperial Gallons /0.21997 = liters

I just started writing a calculator yesterday so I had these number in front of me lol


----------



## Mjmaverick (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for the information. If I am reading the numbers correctly there isn't any way I can afford to dose EI levels via Seachem products. Not remembering the particular Seachem product but one of those calculators advised dosing 101ml. Does that sound correct?


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

How big is your tank?


----------



## Mjmaverick (Feb 4, 2014)

Sorry, I should have included that information. It is 55 gallons.


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, that's too big to make seachem affordable. Looks like your Phosphorus is coming in at 101ml, yikes. For Phosphorus you could use Fleets instead, its really cheap at the drug store. The rest aren't too bad but still you'd go through bottles real quick. Dry is the the way to go on that sized tank.


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

There does seem to be a problem. In fact, I just noticed this while checking my calculations for a project. The calculator I recommended suggests 101ml of Flourish Phosphorus to raise PO4 to 1.3ppm. Yet Seachem's calculator reports 59.3ml. That's a huge discrepancy.

Seachem's page for Flourish Phosphorus advises "The beginner dose raises phosphorus by 0.05 mg/L (0.15 mg/L phosphate)." The beginner dose being 2.5 ml per 80 liters. So...

2.5 / 80 = 0.03125

Which is 0.03125 ml / Liter to raise PO4 0.15ppm

55 gallons is 208.1996 liters

So 0.03125 * 208.1996 = 6.5ml

6.5 ml will raise PO4 in 55 gallons to 0.15ppm

if we want EI dose of 1.3ppm

1.3 / 0.15 = 8.666

8.666 * 6.5 = 56.333

So 56.333ml to raise PO4 levels in 55 gallons to 1.3ppm

This is about what Seachem's calculator reports as well (actually 59.3ml) . Must be a problem in the petalphile calculator.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

From Seachem Web site:

BEGINNER: Use 2.5 mL (half a cap) for each 80 L (20 gallons*) once or twice a week or as needed in response to signs of phosphorus deficiency (e.g. stunted growth, plant dark green). EXPERT: The beginner dose raises phosphorus by 0.05 mg/L (0.15 mg/L phosphate). The ideal phosphate level will vary, but generally ranges from 0.15–1.0 mg/L. Use MultiTest: Phosphate™ to monitor phosphate levels. To target a specific phosphate increase, dose according to the following formula: 0.8vp=m, where v= volume of tank in gallons*, p=desired phosphate increase and m=volume of product to use in mL. For example to raise 20 gallons* to 0.1 mg/L phosphate you would use: 0.8*20*0.1=1.6 mL.

Guaranteed Analysis: 
Total Phosphate (P2O5) 0.3%
Soluble Potash (K2O) 0.2%
From potassium phosphate

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Note that they report this 2 ways.
One way is phosphorus. 
The other way is phosphate. 
About 1/3 of the phosphate molecule is actually phosphorus.

Double check which way the other calculators are reporting things.


----------



## Mjmaverick (Feb 4, 2014)

Looks like I am going to be studying up on dry ferts. 

However, is 108 watts of T5 high enough lighting to make EI dosing with dry ferts worth while?

If so, anybody have some good sources for ferts?


----------



## JeffE (Oct 8, 2013)

Yes thats plenty of light, I personally use www.aquariumfertilizer.com, just ordered a new batch after my first set lasted almost 2 years. Ordered late late Saturday night and it arrived Monday morning. Also you can use Green Leaf Aquariums.


----------



## Mjmaverick (Feb 4, 2014)

JeffE said:


> Yes thats plenty of light, I personally use www.aquariumfertilizer.com, just ordered a new batch after my first set lasted almost 2 years. Ordered late late Saturday night and it arrived Monday morning. Also you can use Green Leaf Aquariums.


Thank you. Just ordered from Green Leaf. If I had understood exactly how much cheaper the dry fert route is then Seachem I would have been planning to EI dose all along. Been studying up and learning a lot from these forums.


----------



## Mjmaverick (Feb 4, 2014)

Is there any reason for me to include Seachem Flourish Excel in my dry fert EI dosing regimen?


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

If you don't use CO2 then yes. It will provide a carbon source that will increase growth rates and plant health.


----------



## Mjmaverick (Feb 4, 2014)

Zorfox said:


> If you don't use CO2 then yes. It will provide a carbon source that will increase growth rates and plant health.


So if I am using pressurized CO2, which I am, there isn't any benefit to also supplementing with Excel?


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

If you are using injected then it's "extra" but may help in the algae aria as it's known to reduce it.
To that extent, it may help in the beginning stages of setting things up and the waiting till the plants get growing well period.
It does break down into CO2 or carbon so it won't go to waste. Dose about one hr before lights on as it only last 24 hrs but
doesn't do much of an good after the plants shut down after lights out.
BTW shrimp don't like it(when used in excess amounts) so use as directed if you have them.


----------

